
Some thoughts on how we might get from where we’re at now to a Second Civil War - jseliger
http://foreignpolicy.com/2017/10/10/some-thoughts-on-how-we-might-get-from-where-were-at-now-to-a-second-civil-war/
======
ryanx435
this guy is basically just repackaging class warfare and passing it off as
"OMG civil war is coming I was in the army for 20 years you gotta listen to
me."

And yet he completely misses ACTUAL threats to the integrity of our republic:
erosion of faith in our federal institutions.

The FBI has lost all credibility because of Comey and the clintons.

The Justice Department is in the process of losing credibility with Sessions
lack of action, and previously, with Lynch meeting with former president
clinton.

faith in the effectiveness of Congress and the Senate is at an all time low,
basically due to their incompetence on both sides.

faith in the neutrality of the Supreme Court is slowly dwindling with
Gingsburg's anti-trump rhetoric during the election.

Faith in the major media instutions is completely gone because they keep lying
about pretty much everything for ratings.

Faith in the president is very low among his non-supporters.

theres more. funny how the author completely misses all of them.

